

Make A Game (maga) is a node.js framework for multiplayer games - stagas
https://github.com/stagas/maga

======
clyfe
Can the latency be improved ?

Reminds me of <http://holiday2010.ogilvy.com>

    
    
        The game-engine, collision and logic run on 
        the server in JavaScript running on Node.js. 
        The clients are simply rendering information 
        sent from the server, and sending off keyboard input.
    

<https://github.com/hyperandroid/CAAT/>

<https://github.com/BonsaiDen/BiSON.js>

[http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Multiplayer_N...](http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Multiplayer_Networking)

~~~
stagas
Also, in this case the clients are predicting and rendering the entire game
state based on input from all other clients. It is also enviroment agnostic
and you can run the same simulation on the server with the same code and be in
sync.

------
stagas
Demo: <http://stagas.com:8555>

